# Refillable gas bottles fitted today.



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Took the van up to MTH Autgas in the Forest of Dean this morning to have two of the new Alugas super lightweight aluminium gas bottles fitted.
Less than 2 hours later we were on our way home, job done. Two bottles holding approx 22.5 litres of gas each should keep us nice and warm over the winter weekends for a lot less cost than the equivalent in Calor or similar.
The job was completed very efficiently with every step of the installation explained and all the questions I had were answered to my satisfaction.
I decided to have the "T" piece fitted between the bottles so I can use the gas from 1 bottle completely, switching over to the other bottle when bottle 1 is empty rather than running from both bottles at the same time and risk running out completely. The changeover is by just opening the valve on top of the bottle. When filling the bottles at the station, again a simple task of fitting the adaptor to the external filling point, attach the filling hose from the pump and switch on. Both bottles will then fill to 80% of maximum level and auto shut off.
I did ask a couple of questions, One about the old Calor Gas alloy bottles(since withdrawn from sale) reacting with the gas and forming a white powder. The Alugas bottles are a different compound, shot blasted and treated to prevent any chemical reaction. I believe the old Calor ones were shiny untreated alloy. I also asked why they were up to 5 times more efficient. IIRC. The alloy bottle allows the gas to vaporise more efficiently as the alloy bottle allows the gas to be "warmer" than it would do in a traditional metal bottle. Something to do with the heat transfer to vaporise the gas in the bottle. :roll: 
The bottles are guaranteed for 10 years then should be examined and pressure tested to meet current EU regulations on ALL user owned refillable gas bottles. (this applies to ALL refillable user OWNED bottles including Gaslow etc.)
All in all I am very pleased with the service, installation and cost involved. Plus when I sell the van I can transfer them onto the new van.
Dennis


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

How much to have them fitted :roll:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi blackbirdbiker
Cost was a very reasonable £402. Sadly "Discount" is not a word they know :lol: :lol: :lol: Not even £2.00 off (only joking Richard) :lol: :lol: 

2 bottles at £165 each
1 fitting charge at £40
2 pipes plus T piece £22
Euro adaptor (France, Portugal etc) £10
UK/ Spain adaptor inc. in price

Total all done £402

Quoted by another company £540 smaller heavier steel bottles as well + cost of Euro adaptor £??

Dennis


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

hi


Can I be rude and ask what this cost you please?


wilse


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

wilse
Not rude to ask. I would have done the same as you and blackbirdbiker who beat you to it :lol: 
See above.
Dennis


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fitting*

Hello Dennis,

Very reasonable fitting charge £40. I like the idea of alloy bottles though I think the price is a bit offputting at double the cost of Gaslow.

Keep us up-to-date with your system and let us know if you have any problems. I fitted my own and overtightened the connections causing very very tiny leak from the gasket.

TREV


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev


> Very reasonable fitting charge £40. I like the idea of alloy bottles though I think the price is a bit offputting at double the cost of Gaslow.


Gaslow quoted me £540 fitted at Shepton show in September. I have just looked at Outdoorbits prices for Gaslow and you are correct they are a LOT cheaper.
They would have cost me about £286 plus the cost of a UK adaptor, unless included in filler kit? Plus carriage at £?? Say £300 ish for Gaslow from Outdoor bits. Not quite double the cost but still £100 saving. 
If you are confident to fit your own then fine. DIY and me do not go together (Don't Involve Yourself) So you could say I paid £100 instalation fee. Just another couple of points. The MTH Alugas bottles are a lot lighter than the Gaslow, so if you are close to max weight, it may have an influence on your decision.
I also see that Gaslow say 15 year life before retest/replace. Inline with current EEC regs. ALL user OWNED refillable bottles have to be professionally examined after 10years. My bottles are date stamped 2017. I am not sure how Gaslow can say 15 years?
Dennis


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Gaslow in fact state 11 years.


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi
Do these refillable bottles have an external filler fitting?

Simon


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

smokingdragon said:


> Hi
> Do these refillable bottles have an external filler fitting?


... and any piccies? :wink:

Gerald

_Edit: and out of interest, what did you do with your old Calor bottles? Sorry to be a pest, Dennis. _


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Answers
Re Gaslow 11 years, EEC regs say 10 so I don't know why they say 11

What do I do with my old bottles? 1 is empty the other is nearly full. I guess I may use the nearly full one on the BBQ at home. Any suggestions?
When I go to my local TIP, sorry, recycling centre there are usually a few lying about there, so not worth anything empty.
Dennis


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi DJP

What do I do with my old bottles? 1 is empty the other is nearly full. I guess I may use the nearly full one on the BBQ at home. Any suggestions? 

When empty store them if you can along with the the old pipe and regulator. If ever you change vans you can strip out the Gaslow and refit the Calor system.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Hi
> Do these refillable bottles have an external filler fitting?


Yes. The only downside is the filler cap is black.
I will take some pics over the weekend and post them early next week.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Dennis. I'll look forward to seeing them.

Gerald


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

we are going down next weekend to have our second one fitted. Did you know you can camp foc on the car park.

The filler is a small black flap about 2in x 1.5 in not like the big petrol caps used on LPG powered cars. Very unobtrusive/ It can be removed and the hole covered with a refletor


Phill


----------

